# any 68w doing volunteer/part time EMT work?



## SixEightWhiskey (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm an active duty 68W based out of Ft Hood TX.  Are there any other Army or other military medics using their NREMT cert to work as a civilian EMT either volunteer/part time on their off time/weekends?


----------



## Combat_Medic (Jul 9, 2011)

I would be but i'm stuck in korea right now.  I'm on my way to Ft. Campbell next.  There is a Volly fire dept. right outside the gate in Oak Grove Ky.  I'm going to call the chief soon and see what I can do about volunteering there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 9, 2011)

I work as a paramedic in Van Horn, TX. You'll need a state cert though.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jul 9, 2011)

Years ago (1978-1980), I got my NREMT and worked outside for Virginia Beach Fire & Rescue.  Fire was paid, with volunteers.....rescue was 100% volunteer.  All that and working midnight shift as a Navy Corpsman (lab tech) at the Amphibious base.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 9, 2011)

I've known a couple of 68Ws who volunteered for an FD while they were still active duty. One of them later turned it into a full time job after he got out of the military.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 18, 2011)

I just got a job as an EMT-B and I'm a volunteer firefighter in southern NM


----------



## WhiskeyMedic (Jul 31, 2011)

Just graduated from 68w..... looking for EMT related jobs now seems difficult still.  Hopefully finding a paramedic program for this Fall.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2011)

We got a WA National Guard 68W on our service right now. 

Are you active or guard/reserve?


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oops, just saw you said you are AD. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been considering volunteering at our local rescue squad, but it's hard to find the time between work, school, and family. It would be nice to use some of my skills other than the health clinic related ones.


----------



## dstevens58 (Aug 9, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> Years ago (1978-1980), I got my NREMT and worked outside for Virginia Beach Fire & Rescue.  Fire was paid, with volunteers.....rescue was 100% volunteer.  All that and working midnight shift as a Navy Corpsman (lab tech) at the Amphibious base.



But, of course, I was single then and had no life.


----------



## Pinknikkij (Aug 9, 2011)

68W is a position I'm interested in and I'm going to see a recruiter this week about it. Just to check, is this the military position for emts? Any other info you have, I'd love to hear.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, 68W equates to an EMT position through the military. I could tell you all of my stories of medic training but you'd be better off talking to a recruiter in the first place.


----------

